# Saturday cheese smoke



## bbqbrett (Apr 15, 2019)

Got a small batch smoked on Saturday.  Smoked with a couple of briquettes and an apple wood chunk.  Not sure in anybody else ever uses briquettes at all.

Anyways to small bricks of muenster, which I haven't done before now.
one small and one larger colby jack, small brick of medium cheddar, and larger sharp cheddar and one larger Monterey jack cheese.  Got more cheese to do but the weather hasn't been cooperating.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks good from here.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 15, 2019)

looks good,  got to do me some before the hot weather


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice looking cheese good color, and no I've never used briquettes. 

Chris


----------

